# Galvez Surf With My 9 Year Old



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Spending the long weekend at the Condo on the East end of the island, and the surf is absolutely beautiful. Fished this morning, with nothing to show for it. My 9 year old asked me if he was big enough to wade fish for the first time, and I got all kinds of excited to take him this afternoon. 

My son is a lefty (throws right, however), and I brought a spinning reel for him just in case he decided to give it a whirl this weekend. CI4+ 1000 series, 10lb SS8, Cajun Thunder cigar float, about 2 feet of leader, and Vudu Shrimp in gold is what I rigged him up with, and it was perfect. I threw a curado 70hg on a FTU green rod with 1/4 oz jig heads and DSL's in Chicken of the C. Great rod and reel combo, but I just can't get with fishing baitcasters. I love throwing light spinning gear.

We waded out to the second sand bar. I held his hand in the first gut to make sure he was comfortable. We got to the second bar and bait was everywhere. Saw mullet flipping, and a few dolphins come through. My son was quick to point out every movement. He casted like champion, wherever I told him to, and worked that cork like his life depended on it.

We missed 2 trout at the hands, as they spit the hook when I tried to grab them. I landed one 20" trout, and my son was totally pumped up. I set the hook on two more, and swapped rods to let him reel everything in...making sure to keep the rod tip up and constant/steady pressure, we landed two more keeper trout. He helped me put them on the stringer, and was quick to show mom and sister as we walked back in with three trout to show for an hour and half of fishing the surf.

My son is a straight A student, is a starter for his select ball team, active in scouts, and a good big brother and role model...every day he makes me proud, and I am so lucky to have him. As I went to clean the fish that we caught together, I absolutely butchered the first one because my knife was as dull as a spoon. I was getting frustrated with myself. He looked at me, and said something that I will remember until the day I die..."Dad, the fish doesn't matter, the most important thing is that we got to fish together and that we had fun. I love you". I don't deserve him, but I am so happy that he is my son.

He FAR exceeded my expectations, and I now have a permanent fishing buddy.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Memories like that are more precious than any gold. Awesome and congrats on getting to spend quality time with him.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome!
My boys are now 21 and almost 23. I have been taking them fishing and hunting since they were born. 
Some of our best memories have been made on the water.
My 21 year old and I hit the water together often. Especially throughout the Summer months in the Surf. Sometime 2 to 4 evenings a week. 
My 22 year old is pretty tied up off at school most of the time now.
Take pics and enjoy every moment you can. They grow up really fast.
Get him Registered for the STAR if you have not already.
Both of my Sons Won it.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Awesome*

That IS the good stuff, green to you my brother.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome post. He is hooked now. !!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Dang dude.. that made me choke up a bit. I know how you feel. Iâ€™ve got a nine year old and heâ€™s really excited about fishing this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It donâ€™t get no better than that. Great job!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Enjoy it buddy they grow up quick very nice meaningful report great job Dad dull knife and the ones that got away priceless I'm 56 years and my Dad n I still to this day remember the one that got away priceless sir.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

An early Fathers Day present.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Great job, after many years out of fishing my son (24 year old now) and I started hitting the surf 2 summers ago. Some of the greatest memories to be had. You and your kiddos in the great outdoors...

John


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report. You must feel wonderful.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Great report and I would be proud as well. I feel the same about my 14yr old son. Straight a's this semester and was mad he made a 98 on a final.
He is a young Marine,plays football ,track and it chokes me up to see him stop and help others in need or help someone else get something done. He shares what he knows with others to help in any way possible. We caught our limits of trout a week ago off the beach and there was an older man fishing right down from us. My son struck up a conversation with him as we were walking back to the truck. He mentioned to my son he was trying to catch dinner for him and his wife as times were hard. My son didn't blink an eye. He took his five trout off his stringer and gave them to the gentleman. I offered mine as well but he wouldn't take them.There are some twisted kids today from lack of or bad parenting. There are some that have just been left behind and have had no guidance in life. I am proud to say mine is coming up right. I feel blessed as you do. Sounds like you are doing a great job Sir .Tell your son we are proud of him as well and keep up the good work.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice...exactly how I first learned to trout fish in the Matagorda surf, about 50 years ago , with my dad!

And I still remember it to this day.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, glad to be able to share it with y'all. Have a safe holiday.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Simply awesome


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Fished with my son Friday and he is 53 years old. Been going on a long time


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

No greater gift that God can give a man than a son! Congratulations sir on a trip of a lifetime... You guys may go thousands of more times, but there's only one first trip out together... It's part of becoming a man, doing "man things" with your dad. I guarantee you if he lives to be a hundred, he will never forget that trip!
God Bless and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I remember that same kind of experience with my Dad almost 50 years ago on 10th street in Galveston. Ive never forgotten and your boy wont either


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good stuff right there!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent post! Thank you for sharing!

Relentless


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Choked me up too! WTG Dad! I love taking my son out with me. He's 14, and he loves it. One of the best trips of my life had my Grampa, Dad, Me, and my Son on the boat that day. I will never forget it. It rained on us some, but only the pictures help me recall that. We had so many smiles and so many fish that day, it was a blessing from the good Lord above!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I did that with my kids too, and am now working on the grandkids, but they're still way too young for the surf. They're great at catching hardheads off the dock, though!

Even though my kids are full adults now and with children of their own, I still remind them every year about the danger of the surf, too, and how to recognize rip currents and what to do if caught in one.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Nothing beats quaility time with the kiddos. Great Kid. Great job Dad. Keep it up


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Great stuff there. That sounds like a great day.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

As a father of a 3 year old boy and a 6 month old little girl, I know what an awesome feeling that was. I've been taking my little one to catch catfish at the neighborhood pond. Strange how you can now go fishing now, and it isn't the fish that you're after. Great post.:walkingsm


----------

